# Non-accappella: 9. What is your view regarding music in worship?



## Romans922 (Dec 29, 2009)

If you were being interviewed by a church to possibly becoming their Pastor and were asked this question, how would you respond? 

*What is your view regarding music in worship?*


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 29, 2009)

That it is a circumstance of congregational song.


----------



## jrdnoland (Dec 29, 2009)

This is just my opinion, but I feel strongly about it. I've left several churches because of the music and the style of worship.

I think:

The words need to be biblically accurate
The music needs to lead the congregation in worship, not entertain them
The music can’t last longer than the preaching from the Bible lasts


----------



## N. Eshelman (Dec 29, 2009)

Well, I guess many of us could answer the question in various ways. I see instruments as connected to the Levites that were commanded to use them and hence part of the law that was done away with in Christ. 

In seminary, when I would discuss this issue with friends, I often wondered how one could feel so strongly about a piano or organ when the Word of God commands such a wide variety of instruments. So for me, I only see three ways that it could be understood in Reformed worship: 

1. (My view) Instruments are not part of New Covenant worship. 
2. Instruments are merely to aid in worship so preference cannot be made a serious issue- acoustic guitar vs. organ... I'd rather hear the guitar. 
3. Instruments ARE commanded so we must use all that the Scriptures command... ie; trumpets, cymbals, pipe, lyre, stringed instruments... etc. 



So you must consider where you fall concerning the PRINCIPLE before you can decide on the PRACTICE.


----------



## reformedminister (Dec 29, 2009)

I would say that music is an important element in Scriptural worship. It should be well balanced with the other elements of worship including prayers, Scripture Reading, Sermon, and maybe the Lord's Supper with the preaching of God's Word holding central place. My preference in music is traditional hymns and psalms accompanied by the organ or piano. I have nothing against some contemporary choruses, as long as they are Scriptural. I would prefer to see such choruses in a "blended" service and accompanied only by an acoustic guitar.


----------



## Romans922 (Dec 30, 2009)

nleshelman said:


> Well, I guess many of us could answer the question in various ways. I see instruments as connected to the Levites that were commanded to use them and hence part of the law that was done away with in Christ.
> 
> In seminary, when I would discuss this issue with friends, I often wondered how one could feel so strongly about a piano or organ when the Word of God commands such a wide variety of instruments. So for me, I only see three ways that it could be understood in Reformed worship:
> 
> ...



Good points. Would you then make this principle even stronger by saying that whatever instruments are used, they must be used and make music that produces in the worshipper a reverent and awe-filled heart? (or something like that?)


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Dec 30, 2009)

Not only that but the instruments should never overpower or drown out the congregational singing. If you can hear the organ/guitar/trumpet/etc. and cannot hear your neighbor or the person behind you there is a major problem.


----------

